
Ethereum Will Bypass Bitcoin in Market Cap Says Union Square’s Fred Wilson - Andrew_Quentin
http://www.trustnodes.com/2017/05/18/ethereum-will-bypass-bitcoin-market-cap-says-union-squares-fred-wilson
======
curiousgal
And Market Cap is an indicator of what exactly? I am pro-crypto but this whole
obsession with Market Cap is rather self-defeating.

~~~
Kinnard
Number of merchants accepting is an important thing to consider.

------
Edmond
surpass, not bypass.

